# Buddhist SGI members



## hopeful74 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi, I was just wondering if there were any other SGI members who are chanting and trying t have babies. I thought we coud support each other and encourage each other with chanting as I'm finding it quite hard at the moment athough I know it's probably the best thing to do to keep my spirits up.
x


----------



## pixielou (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi there,

I was curiously looking on this thread and this one jumped out at me. I'm Jewish but my Hubby practises SGI Buddhism!

We have been ttc for a while, I'm 36 and he is 29. We live in Essex and at the moment we are not going through any medical treatment. Have had all tests don-everything ok and had hsg, clomid, and last week a laparoscopy and there is no endometriosis. May try something else soon.

I do sometimes chant, hubby chants every day-he's good! 

Good luck and keep in touch,

X


----------



## pixielou (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi Audrey, I have only started on this IUI/ IVF journey recently so the 'language' and proceedures are all new to me but that sounds amazing! So, as you say the chanting must be helping.

Wish you lots of luck and 'Nam myoho renge kyo'


----------



## hopeful74 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Pixielou, after feeling a little low last week I've decided to chant more regularly and am already feeling a bit more hopeful.  If you have any questions about the language and stuff just ask, the forums are really helpful and everyone always seems really keen to help on here.
I wish you lots of luck and Nam myoho renge kyo
x


----------



## pixielou (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks Audrey, will do!


----------



## pixielou (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi there,

just wanted to pop to say hope your well and things are good!

Nam Myoho Renge Kyo

xxx


----------

